# Am I the only one that thinks that Atilla Csihar of Mayhem and Sunn O)))'s costumes



## Sofos (Aug 31, 2010)

are absolutely ridiculous? I mean, it's hard to take 2 of the world's "heaviest and evilest" bands seriously when their vocalist is up there dressed like Sauron, a tree, or hell, SANTA CLAUS. 





















Skip to 1:40 to see Santa!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey it's more interesting that regular t shirt n jeans.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 31, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>


i've seen him wearing this live and it looked somewhat intimidating with the light show and all that jazz.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 31, 2010)

Gwar?


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 31, 2010)

At least it's interesting. I can walk down the street to the local rock club to see mooks dressed like Eminem, she-males, or homeless people playing crummy, quasi-metal music any day of the week. He brings it... whatever it is... can't deny that


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 31, 2010)

Well it fits with the music even if it is somewhat ridiculous.


----------

